# St. Ebba's Hospital, Epsom Surrey - Jan 09



## ukmayhem (Feb 1, 2009)

Visted with Randomnut and Concentration F ( started new thread because of too pic heavy )


The St Ebba's Colony was the third hospital to be built within the Epsom Cluster; It was originally known as the Ewell Epileptic Colony and was first opened to patients in 1904, it was not classified as an asylum. The colony was designed by William C Clifford Smith in a dispersed colony format containing 8 villas. It was built to the east of the Horton Estate on 112 acres of land, 20 acres being used for the villas (Holly, Lime, Pine, Elm, Chestnut, Hawthorn, Walnut, Beech); it cost a total of £98,000 and will house a total of 326 epileptic patients, 60 of which were female. 

Each villa on the site was built to house 38 patients and they were orientated in a south-easterly direction; however 32 female patients were house in the administration ward attached to the administration building. Each Villa was designed to maximise the amount of freedom each patient had, with a veranda on the exterior for patients to sit out on; the villas were managed by a married couple. The Recreation hall was also used as a dining room for all the patients, it could house up to 326 people comfortably but only patients that were in a healthy condition ate there. The colony also contained the normal laundry, stores, engineering workshops, kitchens and water tower; there was also a mortuary on site, but this was converted at an unknown time; presumably St Ebba's would have used the services of the larger asylums close by.

As of October 2008 demolition began and now there is very little left only 4 or 5 buildings. Very Disapointing.


*My Pictures*















































































Matt


----------



## Neosea (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool photos, thanks.


----------



## MD (Feb 1, 2009)

nice pictures matt


----------

